# [SOLVED] Slow directory listing on shared folders (Win7)



## naippi (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi,

First post here. :wave: I'm a bit desperate with this issues as I am using shared folders a lot and am slowed down in my work due to this problem. 

Since I installed *Windows 7 Ultimate* (final version, all updates installed), when I choose a shared folder (mapped or not), it takes a while to open and then the subfolders and files appear one by one. It can take *more than a minute to get the complete directory listing*. I had the issue already with Vista on the other PC but I installed *Windows 7 on it too *in hope it would solve the issue. Also, that PC was previously connected with Wireless N but now, to test, I set up a *1GB connection* between the two PCs, but there's no change.

I've tried the following:
Disabled media sharing service
Tried to disable all firewalls (Windows and Bitdefender 2010)
Tried different settings on router (QoS etc.)
Disabled RDC
Disabled thumbnails
Disabled auto-tuning
Disabled rss

I did some more stuff, can't remember it all. Anyhow, I've done quite a lot of research on this one, so if someone can find a solution, that would be pretty amazing! ray:

Cheers,
Naippi


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Slow directory listing on shared folders (Win7)*

What app are you using to display the shared objects? - Windows Explorer, 3rd party app, etc...

Try this - bring up elevated admin cmd/DOS prompt - 
START | type *cmd.exe* | RIGHT-click on cmd.exe | select "run as admin"

```
[B]
wmic /output:%userprofile%\documents\sharedlist.txt share get caption,name,path & start notepad %userprofile%\documents\sharedlist.txt[/B]
```
A notepad will open with the results.

Any faster?

Regards . . . 

jcgriff2

.

*For a more detailed listing w/ output in HTML - * 

```
[B]
wmic /output:%userprofile%\documents\sharedlist.HTML share get /all /format:hform & start iexplore %userprofile%\documents\sharedlist.HTML

[/B]
```
wmic share get /all /format:hform


----------



## naippi (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Slow directory listing on shared folders (Win7)*

Thank you very much for your reply, greatly appreciated.

I am using normal Windows Explorer for browsing, haven't tried anything else. The problem occurs mostly the first time I try to browse a shared folder, the subfolders, with some exceptions, then work pretty well. But if I close the window and start brosing again, the same thing starts over.

I tried the command lines you told me, but unfortunately did not get any results in terms of directory listing speed. I did the /all command and attached a txt with the results. I don't know if that can be of any help.

I get the feeling that Windows checks every subfolder and file in the particular folder it is listing. The more data there is in the folder, the longer it takes for it to get to the next one. Is this possible and is there a way to disable this? Sometimes there seems to be a cached version of the folder listing (it still takes more time to show up than on Vista) and then, 5-10 seconds later, the rest of the files appear. But this happens only in smaller shares. The biggest folder I'm sharing is one whole HD on the other PC and that's 900GB of data, so obviously if it wants to scan everything, it takes time, but I did not have this problem with previous OSs (I have 2 laptops with XP at my house and there's never been any issue either).

Anyhow, I'd really appreciate further help. My apologies for such a long explanantion...

Cheers,
Naippi


----------



## naippi (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Slow directory listing on shared folders (Win7)*

I am not sure if it is related, but I have two other network issues since I have installed Windows 7: when using remote desktop, I get "initiating connection", then "securing connection", then it blinks and goes back to "initiating connection" and then connects normally. So I get a delay here also, because it has to try 2 times before connecting.

The other problem is with FTP (FileZilla). I can download files without any problems, but when uploading I get a timeout, even though it actually uploads the file, and then it asks me again whether I want to ovewrite etc. I can do this as many times as I want, it will always timeout and then ask what I want to do with the file. Here's the log if it gives any clues:

Status:	Starting upload of C:\temp\PS\kiitos.html
Command:	CWD /public_html
Response:	250 Directory successfully changed.
Status:	Retrieving directory listing...
Command:	TYPE I
Response:	200 Switching to Binary mode.
Command:	PASV
Response:	227 Entering Passive Mode (83,145,xxx,xxx,x,xxx)
Command:	LIST
Response:	150 Here comes the directory listing.
Response:	226 Directory send OK.
Command:	TYPE A
Response:	200 Switching to ASCII mode.
Command:	PASV
Response:	227 Entering Passive Mode (83,145,xxx,xxx,x,xx)
Command:	STOR kiitos.html
Error:	Connection timed out
Status:	Resolving address of ftp.xxx.xx
Status:	Connecting to 83.145.xxx.xxx:xx...
Status:	Connection established, waiting for welcome message...
Response:	220 (vsFTPd 2.0.5)
Command:	USER xxxxx
Response:	331 Please specify the password.
Command:	PASS ********
Response:	230 Login successful.
Status:	Connected
Status:	Starting upload of C:\temp\PS\kiitos.html
Command:	CWD /public_html
Response:	250 Directory successfully changed.
Status:	Retrieving directory listing...
Command:	TYPE I
Response:	200 Switching to Binary mode.
Command:	PASV
Response:	227 Entering Passive Mode (83,145,xxx,xxx,xx,xx)
Command:	LIST
Response:	150 Here comes the directory listing.
Response:	226 Directory send OK.
Status:	Skipping upload of C:\temp\PS\kiitos.html
Status:	File transfer successful

Thanks a lot in advance if anyone can help out with this!


----------



## naippi (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Slow directory listing on shared folders (Win7)*

OK. Sorry for all the hassle. I ran a diagnostic on my laptop's network card and turns out it had an problem. So I replaced it with my wireless adaptor that I had removed from the other PC and now all runs smoothly, except for FTP, but that's another issue. Weird the problem didn't have any effects on Vista... 

So I'm looking for a good USB or PCMCIA Gigabit LAN adapter. If anyone knows one that works smoothly with Win7, I'd be glad to hear.

Thanks for your help. :wave:


----------

